# Girlfriend's Car Doesn't Start



## altimajim98 (Apr 30, 2008)

She has a 98 Altima she bought from my brother a year ago. The most recent time it didn't start she had it towed to Sears and those morons told her there was a short somewhere, and of course, because of all the "aftermarket" wiring that was done, it was impossible to tell what was shorting and she was better off buying a new car. No blown fuses and the battery was completely charged, so, probably no short. Anyways, we did figure out that everytime it didn't start we ended up disconnecting and reconnecting the battery and it started right up. I know that rules out a lot of stuff, but still not sure where to go. Think it might be a MAF problem, or a bad solenoid, and also read it might be a problem with the keyless entry. Any ideas? It also has a terrible idle problem which may or may not be related. Thanks!


----------



## SVTRocket (May 28, 2007)

Might have just been a loose battery cable. That was the problem with mine yesterday. 

Check the battery under load, auto parts stores normally do this free, and check your alternator to make sure it is functioning properly. If the battery is close to five years old, I'd replace it. l


----------



## altimajim98 (Apr 30, 2008)

We finally figured out what the problem was. Actually, we're not sure, but it had to do with the clutch safety switch, and eventually had to wire around it and it started right up. Everything was aligned right, just a strange electrical problem. We tried everything from the battery, to replacing the starter to taking out the alarm system thinking it was maybe a false signal being sent out. Turns out it was just that stupid safety switch and it's been working fine ever since!


----------



## DaTruthMMA (Nov 13, 2008)

altimajim98 said:


> We finally figured out what the problem was. Actually, we're not sure, but it had to do with the clutch safety switch, and eventually had to wire around it and it started right up. Everything was aligned right, just a strange electrical problem. We tried everything from the battery, to replacing the starter to taking out the alarm system thinking it was maybe a false signal being sent out. Turns out it was just that stupid safety switch and it's been working fine ever since!


I was just about to post a new thread in regards to the problem my car has been having. Basically, the car didn't want to turn on one day and I ended up buying a new battery and the car worked fine. However nothing in the dashboard turned on, the rpms, the mph, the thermostat, and gas stayed in the initial position.

I replaced a battery fuse and it seemed ot be working fine. I had the alarm disconnected. It has been working fine, but occassionally the car doesn't want to start. What I mean by that is that the dashboard lights don't want to turn on and after a while of just sitting in my car I try to start it and it does.

My question is should I check the clutch wiring?


----------



## altimajim98 (Apr 30, 2008)

If the car starts and the gauges don't work there's likely a short or a blown fuse with that. But if the car still randomly doesn't start, there's a lot of things that could be the problem. We took it to 5 mechanics and none of them figured out the problem. Fortunately ny dad was a service manager for 25 years, and just couldn't let it be a mystery  Anyways I don't think our problem was very common at all and wouldn't guess that what you're experiencing has anything to do with the clutch. Even if it were the clutch it would be more likely that it got offset and isn't toggling the switch when it's engaged rather than the wiring.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

the terminals on these cars are a joke, i broke one when i replaced my battery


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

The terminals on the Altima are just typical of any Japanese/Asian car . I had to replace a cable on a Honda Prelude I had because the cable was crap. Tonight I had no problems with my battery terminals. I was replacing the original battery which shorted a cell today ,was lucky it would stay running after jumped ,so getting home wasn't an issue.


----------

